

Tell HN: we launched on HN 2 years ago and today hit 1500+ paying customers - paraschopra
http://team.wingify.com/milestone-weve-hit-1500-paying-customers

======
paraschopra
Here was the original Ask HN of Visual Website Optimizer which was severely
bombed <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=991252> :)

This one was Ask HN of Wingify (initially product name, later the company
name) which had got good comments but the whole code was eventually scrapped
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=876141>

And we're still bootstrapped. It's been an awesome journey so far!

~~~
bdunn
You're an inspiration! All of my paid customers (90+ so far) all know I have
no plans to ever take outside funding. Once you do that, you're no longer
accountable to just your customers.

------
ashray
Hey man congrats to you and your team!

It's great to see some people from DCE doing cool things in New Delhi! Loving
your success story! Good luck!

------
xSwag
Essentially a million dollar company in two years, impressive!

